# who is goin to ADBA nationals in Kellyville ok



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

we will be there goin to have 6 dog how is the wp competition at nationals


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I would love to go, but it is to far for me. Good Luck !!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll be there!! Seems to be pretty tough competition in wp, although I've only pulled a dog ADBA 1 time and it was only our 3rd time on a track..lol

I'm bringing 8 or so dogs!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If I go I thought about brining bailey, I need to get her back into shape for WP!


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

i have her son switch and notch lol we will all be there


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

me and skank will be there i am not to happy that i am missing NJ this weekend he is pulling like my truck and yes its a hemi


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I will be there to watch and meet everyone! I won't be bringing a dog though! She's not papered.  How will I know how to find everyone?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dooney and I, my wife and baby peanut (peanut is our baby that is chillin in the womb. She'll be selling brownies and coookies so bring your sweet tooth) will be there. more than likely I will be running the holding area on the conformation side.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ugh.... no baby we will not be going......


----------



## Skank (Feb 11, 2010)

Well i will be there skank did ok in NJ and he had never pulled for anyone else and he got ribbons both days


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

We will be there with Preacher


----------



## Staffordshire (Sep 29, 2010)

*Nationals at Kellyville Ok.*

Looking for a place to stay with our dogs at the Kellyville Ok Nationals. Any ideals?


----------



## Staffordshire (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you know of any motels we can stay at with our dogs around Kellyville Ok. ? We will have 4 to 6 depending on the females heat cycles. I have been scouting around but most dog friendly motels will only allow one dog per room.


----------



## topgunkennels (Feb 1, 2010)

we are all ready an in shape lol the new harnnes just came in to day


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Motel 6 in Tulsa.. its not very far from the show grounds... right off the turnpike!


----------

